# Wo Counterstrike:Source?



## Dennis131313 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche möglichst günstig einen neuen unbenutzten Account für Counterstrikeource.

Bei Amazon kostet das Game noch immer 28 Euro, aber das ist mir zu teuer.

Bitte nur seriöse Tipps. Paypal habe ich leider nicht.

Grüße, Dennis


----------



## LordSaddler (15. Oktober 2010)

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/605861_-counter-strike-source-pc.html

Für 19,99 € bekommst du das Spiel über Steam. Wenn du kein Paypal hast, kannst du es dir auch von einem Freund kaufen lassen, der es dir dann als "Gift" gibt.

Ansonsten kannst du dein Steam Konto auch durch Überweisung aufladen.
Mehr Informationen:
http://www.hlportal.de/?site=news&do=shownews&news_id=8253


----------



## Vordack (16. Oktober 2010)

http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/counter-strike-source-dvd-rom/8475824.html

Für unter 15 Euro.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (16. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> http://www.zavvi.com/games/platforms/pc/counter-strike-source-dvd-rom/8475824.html
> 
> Für unter 15 Euro.



Scheisse nur dass da "Sold out" steht und nur innerhalb UK kostenloser Versand gewesen wäre, ge?


----------



## Micha-Ge (31. Oktober 2010)

kanns dir für 15 euro besorgen

source + day of defeat auf einen account


----------

